# Equine dentist recommendations.



## xTrooperx (8 February 2013)

Recommendations on dentist for one youngester and older smaller pony.
Frome/shepton/glastonbury area.


----------



## be positive (8 February 2013)

I am in your area and now use Curtis Thompson, he is not really local but came highly recommended and he was super when he did all mine one or two who were previously slightly challenging behaved brilliantly for him, one he said did not need doing no charge, he recently came out as a special request to look at a mouth injury, again no charge but we gave him something for his time and fuel.

www.myhorsedentist.co.uk


----------



## Zebedee (8 February 2013)

Meila Clifford. 

http://www.southwestequinedentalservices.co.uk/


----------



## Polotash (8 February 2013)

Zebedee said:



			Meila Clifford. 

http://www.southwestequinedentalservices.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Meila's in mid Cornwall, not sure how far she travels.

George Cockman is very good and is more up your way.


----------



## cider loving mare (9 February 2013)

Where abouts are you. I use Antony Tory. He's fab.


----------



## xTrooperx (9 February 2013)

Thank you all for your messages/pms. There's some great ppl u have mentioned :0).


----------

